# TTG AutoViewer Gallery v1.0



## Indri102 (Jun 6, 2008)

Is there someone who still has the v1.' of this wonderfull plugin? I lost it, and can't find it anywhere back. I loved the html version, that's not in v1.1 anymore.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Indri102 (Jun 10, 2008)

Indri1'2 said:


> Is there someone who still has the v1.' of this wonderfull plugin? I lost it, and can't find it anywhere back. I loved the html version, that's not in v1.1 anymore.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Nobody knows where I can find it back?


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 11, 2008)

Indri1'2,

It occurred to me to raid my Time Machine drive. Lo and behold, I actually found a copy of the AutoViewer HTML-based gallery. To where should I send it?


----------



## Indri102 (Jun 11, 2008)

You can mail it to my spam e-mail: indri1'2 (@) hotmail (.) com. Long live time machine . You're my hero!

Thank you!


----------



## theturninggate (Jun 11, 2008)

Indri1'2: Sent.


----------



## antidig (Jan 7, 2009)

Greetings, 
I've been searching for *TTG AutoViewer Gallery v1.'*. At last i found that you had this conversation here. Can you please send me v1.' of this lifesaver plugin? My email address is: 

mavikafa (@) gmail (.) com

Thanks a lot.


----------



## theturninggate (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't have it. I don't keep many backups of old versions.

Using the current version in conjunction with TTG Stage should give you a similar output, though.


----------



## antidig (Jan 7, 2009)

Allright then. Thank you for answering, i'll try to handle that with TTG Stage. It looks very cool by the way.


----------

